# What do you dislike about your GTO?



## Pastapuck (Aug 26, 2005)

What do you dislike about your GTO?


----------



## John Millican (May 31, 2005)

My seatbelt locks too quickly while driving. That's all.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I can't reach the lumbar support when the door is closed.. thats annoying. 

Thats all I got off the top of my head!!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

1} radio cut off after #4 on the volume
2} rain blows right in the car if the window is even cracked.
3} MPH light is way to bright

other than those minor problems this is the best car i have owned !!!!!!! oh.. it also real hard.. on rear tires!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i fixed the dead pedal issue, yes the steering is a bit numb, but the ride is very good for a car that does what this one does. Not much to gripe about that wont be fixed with a TSB.

There is a TSB for the MPH light.

My biggest gripe has to be that the fugly spoiler was included with the car.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Hmm, what do I dislike about my GTO.

Probably it's the fact that it's sitting in a scrapyard somewhere


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I dislike the temptation to drive fast everywhere I go, to leave it in low gear...and to race other cars...I got 12 miles to the gallon on my last tank driving around raleigh!

On second thought...i love it


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

YouHolden? said:


> I got 12 miles to the gallon on my last tank driving around raleigh!


12mpg? You should start driving it agressively sometimes to see how it acts  :lol:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

The fact that I choose the Cyclone Grey over the Yellowjacket.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> The fact that I choose the Cyclone Grey over the Yellowjacket.


Omg the same thing happened to me lol...

After a month or two I started thinking "Damn that yellow looked nice, maybe I should have bought it". I still loved my Black/Red to death though it was beautiful.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*three minor things*

#1 the window lets rain in when cracked and windshield washing fluid. I hate having to put the windows up to wash my windshield.

#2 the stereo head unit is adequate but lacks features that almost every new car now has like the info about songs telling the name and artist.

#3 I really would have liked to see a factory installed sunroof. I am debating getting the aftermarket but am not sure how the headliner will look when done.

Everything else is awesome. arty:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

mumrah said:


> #1 the window lets rain in when cracked and windshield washing fluid. I hate having to put the windows up to wash my windshield.
> 
> #2 the stereo head unit is adequate but lacks features that almost every new car now has like the info about songs telling the name and artist.
> 
> ...


OMG, how stupid of me to forget #1. Dirty windshield, no problem, lets just wipe all that dirt and crap right onto your armrest and down the inside of your doors! Ha!


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> OMG, how stupid of me to forget #1. Dirty windshield, no problem, lets just wipe all that dirt and crap right onto your armrest and down the inside of your doors! Ha!


not to mention that when the windows are up it leaves the mess on the side windows in a splatter pattern


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

1) The Blau-suck stereo system is utterly horrible.

2) Aussies must have tiny feet b/c I can only use the dead pedal if my shoes are off. 

3) Wish the steering wheel lowered more.

Other than that....I love it.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> 1) The Blau-suck stereo system is utterly horrible.
> 
> 2) Aussies must have tiny feet b/c I can only use the dead pedal if my shoes are off.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday bro  

arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

The only gripe I have is the payment at the end of the month.... besides that just about all of the above mentioned. :cheers


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

Guys, about that side window clutter youre talking about... Just know that my M3 has the same thing.. Washer fluid will come inside if that window is cracked even a fraction.. And when closed, it just accumulates everything. Id feel right at home 

About the radio, does it come with any kind of subwoofer? Is the radio at least 'liveable'? I mean, is the quality so lousy when its running right that you really cant appreciate the music playing on it?


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> The fact that I choose the Cyclone Grey over the Yellowjacket....... Omg the same thing happened to me lol... After a month or two I started thinking "Damn that yellow looked nice, maybe I should have bought it".


My local dealer has two.. cyclone gray, and a yellowjacket. I found the dark gray to be way to bland, on a body that can use some 'brightening' anyway. Impulse blue, Black, and Red were colors I like. And silver didnt look bad. Now, the yellow is a question.. YOu guys seem to really like it.. Its 'loudness' doesnt bother you? I dont know. For a really 'loud' color I think I prefer the red. I hate red in sedans, but I think it looks good in the goat pics Ive seen. Impulse blue, with the blue interior I think I like the best.

Do you guys now what colors are being added, or deleted, for 06? Wish theyd give us white... I thought just about all cars came in white.. guess i was wrong..


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

paul e said:


> Guys, about that side window clutter youre talking about... Just know that my M3 has the same thing.. Washer fluid will come inside if that window is cracked even a fraction.. And when closed, it just accumulates everything. Id feel right at home
> 
> About the radio, does it come with any kind of subwoofer? Is the radio at least 'liveable'? I mean, is the quality so lousy when its running right that you really cant appreciate the music playing on it?


Paul, I dont put in regarding the stereo. I love it. I am going to be in Orlando on the 3rd for the meet and I want to hear one of these terrible stereos. I love mine, its incredibly loud and clear and the CD player has never skipped on me, not once. I have yet to determine where the beef with the stock stereo lies exactly.


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Paul, I dont put in regarding the stereo. I love it. I am going to be in Orlando on the 3rd for the meet and I want to hear one of these terrible stereos. I love mine, its incredibly loud and clear and the CD player has never skipped on me, not once. I have yet to determine where the beef with the stock stereo lies exactly.


Well, thats great to know.. most of them must be ok ... How do you like your cyclone gray? Do you wish you had something either brighter, like yellow, blue, red, or silver, or darker, as in Black? My dealer has one yellow, and one cyclone, and thats all hes getting.. Whats going to be new for 06? When do you think I could get the best buy on one in stock?


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

I have to keep the stereo on the max (63) to enjoy music like I like it...especially with the windows down. Hey...I'm an old classic rock guy...by no means do I like it as loud as the kids do today....but it just doesn't rock like it should.


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> I have to keep the stereo on the max (63) to enjoy music like I like it...especially with the windows down. Hey...I'm an old classic rock guy...by no means do I like it as loud as the kids do today....but it just doesn't rock like it should.


I bet youre not as old as I am  I like to turn it up too.. But, from what ive heard of the exhaust note, thats pretty nice music in its own right. Having to turn the radio up to max isnt good though. It defintiely sounds like its missing balls a little. I havent read alot about guys putting in aftermarket units. When I bougth my '99 M3, now That stereo really was the pits.. Horrible... .Almost unlistenable. So I went out and bought a Kenwood Excelon head unit, 4 x 75w amp, with the rear two channels bridged, powering two JL Audio stealthbox subs in the rear deck, and two polk speaker components up front. That made it infinitely more listenable  Does yours come with a subwoofer?


----------



## WRA (Jun 17, 2005)

A few improvements could be made to the interior and exterior otherwise leave it alone. If the guys with the white coats (engineers) are reading they need to add an exterior temp, compass, and auto adjusting rearview. They need to have an outlet in the dash area. They need to tighten up the area around the glovebox. I possible lower the gas tank allowing for a passthrough. They need to make a better rain gutter on around the windshield preventing the annoying drip during rain and windshield washing. Make the current spoiler an option and focus on more appealing wheels.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

1) What YouHolden said :cool , Because this car loves to run hard, it's incredibly difficult to keep your foot out of it. Ergo, gas mileage sucks much a$$.

2) Black sooty exhaust residue collecting on tail of car- is called "normal"

3) Insufficient brakes

4) Numb Steering input "feel"

5) No aux audio interface in the Blaupunkt

6) Blaupunkt not loud enough, shuts off when overloaded

7) Having to explain to people that it's not _really_ a Pontiac , they are just the distributor

8) No "spoiler delete" option that would net a car without holes in the decklid

9) Slow seat motors, no seat memory

10) Stock suspension somewhat "boaty"


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

Nothing, except the pedal sensor and ecm.


----------



## Pastapuck (Aug 26, 2005)

Groucho said:


> 1) What YouHolden said :cool , Because this car loves to run hard, it's incredibly difficult to keep your foot out of it. Ergo, gas mileage sucks much a$$.
> 
> 2) Black sooty exhaust residue collecting on tail of car- is called "normal"
> 
> ...



Good list :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

paul e said:


> Well, thats great to know.. most of them must be ok ... How do you like your cyclone gray? Do you wish you had something either brighter, like yellow, blue, red, or silver, or darker, as in Black? My dealer has one yellow, and one cyclone, and thats all hes getting.. Whats going to be new for 06? When do you think I could get the best buy on one in stock?


Yes, brighter. I really like the yellow now, even silver would be better. When I decided on the Cyclone grey it was due to the color they show on the pontiac website. The real Cyclone grey is not grey at all. As a matter of fact, only the Pontiac division calls it cyclone grey. General Motors lists the color as Stealth Blue. Which is exactly what it is, a blue that has been muted with some grey. Dont get me wrong, I love the car and color. Its not bad, just would have preferred the yellow after driving around in this for several months.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Happy Birthday bro
> 
> arty:



Thanks man.


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Paul, I dont put in regarding the stereo. I love it. I am going to be in Orlando on the 3rd for the meet and I want to hear one of these terrible stereos. I love mine, its incredibly loud and clear and the CD player has never skipped on me, not once. I have yet to determine where the beef with the stock stereo lies exactly.


I agree, I really like the stock radio. I was worried about what it would sound like before I bought my goat. I even started planning on what I would replace it with. Maybe it is because the only thing I have to reference it to is the Mach 460 unit that I had in my Mustang. I always thought that sounded pretty good for stock, but the Blaupunkt blows it away in sound quality. I find myself constantly noticing sounds/instruments/effects while listening to my favorite CD's that I had never noticed before. I plan on turning up the amp this weekend to see how that effects things since so many people have praised this free mod.

As far as GTO complaints, really the only thing that drives me crazy is no conveniently located door lock switches. I prefer to drive with my doors locked and it is a pain in the ass to reach back to lock and unlock them. It is like having manual locks or something.


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Yes, brighter. I really like the yellow now, even silver would be better. When I decided on the Cyclone grey it was due to the color they show on the pontiac website. The real Cyclone grey is not grey at all. As a matter of fact, only the Pontiac division calls it cyclone grey. General Motors lists the color as Stealth Blue. Which is exactly what it is, a blue that has been muted with some grey. Dont get me wrong, I love the car and color. Its not bad, just would have preferred the yellow after driving around in this for several months.



Wait a sec.. Are we talking about the same color? The car Im calling Cyclone Gray Metallic off the brochure, is what I saw in the showroom. It is decidedly Dark Gray.. No visible blue anywhere near it.. The color that youre describing sounds like what theyre calling Midnight Blue Metallic, and its a blackish blue color... Believe me.. the Cyclone gray Metallic I saw in the showroom matches what the site and the brochure are showing Perfectly as Cyclone Gray Metallic!

>>As far as GTO complaints, really the only thing that drives me crazy is no conveniently located door lock switches. I prefer to drive with my doors locked and it is a pain in the ass to reach back to lock and unlock them. It is like having manual locks or something.<<

You mean, to lock the driver and passenger side doors, you need to actually press the buttons on the doors themselves? No central locking mechanism, and no way of locking psngr side door from your driver side, either? Can you at least adjust both side mirrors from one central location?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> I have to keep the stereo on the max (63) to enjoy music like I like it...especially with the windows down. Hey...I'm an old classic rock guy...by no means do I like it as loud as the kids do today....but it just doesn't rock like it should.


If I turn my radio up past 55 it literally makes my ears hurt. JWCACE, I challenge you to do something and post back your findings if you are up for it. Here goes......
#1 Enter into your DIC menu on the IC (press menu within 5 seconds of key-ON), you will find several menu options in there you can scroll through to adjust everything from your alarm settings to IC function options. One of the options in there is for DDL (Dynamic Distorition Limiting) turn it OFF. Exit the menu.
#2 Change the EQ settings on your stereo to "POP".
#3 Change the BOOST level on your stereo to +1.

Turn your radio back up to (63) and if you can handle it.........You and I dont have the same radio -OR- you need to seriously think about making a visit to your local Bel Tone store.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

paul e said:


> Wait a sec.. Are we talking about the same color? The car Im calling Cyclone Gray Metallic off the brochure, is what I saw in the showroom. It is decidedly Dark Gray.. No visible blue anywhere near it.. The color that youre describing sounds like what theyre calling Midnight Blue Metallic, and its a blackish blue color... Believe me.. the Cyclone gray Metallic I saw in the showroom matches what the site and the brochure are showing Perfectly as Cyclone Gray Metallic!
> 
> >>As far as GTO complaints, really the only thing that drives me crazy is no conveniently located door lock switches. I prefer to drive with my doors locked and it is a pain in the ass to reach back to lock and unlock them. It is like having manual locks or something.<<
> 
> You mean, to lock the driver and passenger side doors, you need to actually press the buttons on the doors themselves? No central locking mechanism, and no way of locking psngr side door from your driver side, either? Can you at least adjust both side mirrors from one central location?


No, it is the Cyclone Grey Metallic but the pic on the site http://www.pontiac.com/gto/colors.jsp
shows a charcoal grey car which is not even close to the actual color. 
This is a bad pic (meant for the radar detector) but look at the band at the top of what you can see of the roofline. That is Cyclone Grey Metallic, miles away from the website. As for the door locks, when you move one door lock, it moves the other. There is no switch, it actuates off the action on the lock mechanism.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i dont want it to sound like crap, just to get some volume out of it. its the bass that trips the amp...if i turn the bass all the way down i can make it loud to.. but it sounds like 1980 sparkomatic system !!!!!!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

flht3 said:


> i dont want it to sound like crap, just to get some volume out of it. its the bass that trips the amp...if i turn the bass all the way down i can make it loud to.. but it sounds like 1980 sparkomatic system !!!!!!!


I wouldnt want it to sound like crap either. I have NEVER had the amp trip on me, never. When its so loud as I cant stand it, and the people in the cars around my are giving me looks, its clear as a bell. No distortion, no over modulation and the bass will vibrate my seat. Try what I posted just prior, all I can tell you is thats what I did and how mine is functioning. That, and I want to hear some other GTO system in action in Orlando who thinks thier radio sux.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i dont like the slow seat(btw the driver side seems quicker than the other side) the so called 200 watt stereo. and the fact that my wife want let me drive fast when she is in it :willy:


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

"As for the door locks, when you move one door lock, it moves the other. There is no switch, it actuates off the action on the lock mechanism."

You don't like the "stalker" door setup. For some reason I dont mind it too much.

I like the way the interior of the GOAT is Spartan, What would I do with GPS in my car? Except turn it off.

Everyone does make a Great Point with the slow front seats, I can wait for the seats to move back because I get to drive the beast but it is a hastle for the person in the back.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> "As for the door locks, when you move one door lock, it moves the other. There is no switch, it actuates off the action on the lock mechanism."
> 
> You don't like the "stalker" door setup. For some reason I dont mind it too much.
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :willy: :cheers :agree


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Ok Vorbeck...that worked. I am deaf now. I guess I should try READING the owners manual....but hey...I work...its not like I have time to lurk around forums and run in and out playing with my stereo all day. Gee whiz!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> Ok Vorbeck...that worked. I am deaf now. I guess I should try READING the owners manual....but hey...I work...its not like I have time to lurk around forums and run in and out playing with my stereo all day. Gee whiz!


Awesome. Now you know why I dont understand what the problem with the stock radio is.  Have fun brother!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That still doesn't change the goddamned amp shuttoff when the tunes are cranked.

And would someone PLEASE resize that monter pic? It's a margin buster.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> That still doesn't change the goddamned amp shuttoff when the tunes are cranked.
> 
> And would someone PLEASE resize that monter pic? It's a margin buster.


Hey Grouch, I took the pic off for you. Did you mess with your amp settings from thier default? I havnt and my amp never gives me any trouble. By the way, if you havnt and its doing that take it back and have the dealer replace the amp.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hey Grouch, I took the pic off for you. Did you mess with your amp settings from thier default? I havnt and my amp never gives me any trouble. By the way, if you havnt and its doing that take it back and have the dealer replace the amp.


OK- I'll try that. Thanks!!


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm 5'6" and with the seat in the appropriate position for that height I will invaribly bump my head when entering the car. My wife is shorter than me and she has to move the seat back to enter the car without mussing her hair. I think maybe one inch more off roofline clearance would be be enough but that probably would screw up that beautiful windshield slope and roofline.

Oh yes, I agree with previous posts; The danged seat motors are way too slow. I understand that the '06 models are faster.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

WOW! people are able to discuss "faults" with/of the beloved great GTO and not get flamed for being a troll, crybaby, etc. And somehting positive like how to make the radio sound better actually comes out of the post.

guess thats the difference between the different places to hang out on the web.

groucho, you missed me tell DB what a DB he is yesterday morning.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

paul e said:


> My local dealer has two.. cyclone gray, and a yellowjacket. I found the dark gray to be way to bland, on a body that can use some 'brightening' anyway. Impulse blue, Black, and Red were colors I like. And silver didnt look bad. Now, the yellow is a question.. YOu guys seem to really like it.. Its 'loudness' doesnt bother you? I dont know. For a really 'loud' color I think I prefer the red. I hate red in sedans, but I think it looks good in the goat pics Ive seen. Impulse blue, with the blue interior I think I like the best.
> 
> Do you guys now what colors are being added, or deleted, for 06? Wish theyd give us white... I thought just about all cars came in white.. guess i was wrong..


 I bought my 05 in Yellowjacket because it was such an intense look, but if you want to get one in Yellowjacket, better do it quick, they are dropping that color for Orange for the 06 model year.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll go with:

1) slow seats, especially when you need to get someone in the back. 
2) Visibility to the rear with the spoiler. There should be a delete option for it, and what I would like would be a large lip type spoiler.
3) Rain in the windows, and washer fluid.
4) Bose in the Vette and Monsoon in the Z28 blow away the Blaupunkt. Comparing it to an average car audio system it's ok though.
5) Can't get to the lumbar adjuster
6) No power lock buttons
7) The temptation to do something stupid with the loud pedal is always omnipresent!!!!!!!! 
8)Stock shifter is rubbery
9) Not enough power outlets. I can't beleive I'm the first to post this. 
And last in the Fergyflyer top ten dislikes
10) The steering wheel radio controls only search presets. You can't when on a trip search for channels from the steering wheel controls, only the presets that are already in the radio.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> I bought my 05 in Yellowjacket because it was such an intense look, but if you want to get one in Yellowjacket, better do it quick, they are dropping that color for Orange for the 06 model year.


I looked at the cyclone and it was just too understated for me. Red, Yellow and Impulse Blue are the colors. If I would have been able to find an Impulse/blue that is what I would be driving.


----------



## Zoomin (Mar 26, 2005)

Slow seat
Stupid gas tank placement
No climate control a/c
No oil pressure / water temp gauges
Rear wheel opening too small
Wheel offsets and lug pattern limit wheel choices
Front license plate plate mount leaves massive numbers of holes in the bumper
The key is ridiculously huge
No door lock switch
Wayyyy overwight, but the sucker is solid.


----------



## THEHERDER (Aug 3, 2005)

My one and only complaint is the that the Limited Slip Dif doesn't limit anything. my GTO spins the inside tire like crazy. Based on the fact that I am the only one complaining about this leads me to believe there may be something wrong with the rear end. Has anybody else noticed this problem.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info about disabling the distortion control, the radio sounds much better now.
And my gas mileage just dropped to 11 mpg...just confirming my only problem with my car.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

maybe they have fixed the amp problem in the 05 ????? our o4 might just need a upgrade?????


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

*rear windshield*

I'm sure this is a problem in lots of coupes, but I'm a decent sized guy (6' 1'') and I have a heck of a time cleaning the inside of the rear windshield. I break a sweat every time.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Oh yea....I forgot about that one. I am to old to contort my body in those positions to fanagle my way to the back window. 









novolvo said:


> I'm sure this is a problem in lots of coupes, but I'm a decent sized guy (6' 1'') and I have a heck of a time cleaning the inside of the rear windshield. I break a sweat every time.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I know Im beating a dead horse but I realy dislike that faded red wedgy on the front and erar bumpers.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I just knocked off the Dynamic Distortion limiter on the menu function. It is now in the same league as the Monsoon and Bose. Thanks JMvorbeck


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

well that friggin key is stupid, and i have prob with seat controls with door closed, and whats up with the gas door on the passenger side that really sucks, but its a 400 HP HOTROD not a A BMW


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom said:


> groucho, you missed me tell DB what a DB he is yesterday morning.


Aw, dammit.

I already pointed out his initials. His comeback was exceedingly lame.

I'm avoiding ls1.com/ls2.com. The stink of mullet over there is overwhemling.



Oh, and Fergy- good point about the stinginess of power outlets!


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

I only dislike the fact that I have not driven mine yet! 15 days until I get home to her! Sounds like just minor gripes from all of you. That puts a smile on my face!


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Door locks, no button to lock them.

Radio, sounds like poo compared to the Mach 460 that was in my GT.

But other than that I'm loving it.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I hate that I get to work a lot faster..... :lol:


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Door locks, no button to lock them.
> 
> Radio, sounds like poo compared to the Mach 460 that was in my GT.
> 
> But other than that I'm loving it.


 I think the GTO unit sounds waaaay better than the Mach 460 that was in the Bullitt I just traded in last week. Just make sure you fool around with all the settings or try some of the radio setup tips in this thread.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

1. Size of the key
2. No matter how little it is raining or misting, water RUNS in the windows. You have to keep the windows closed to avoid getting a stream of water doused on you. No wonder they put the electronics on the console.
3. Slow moving seats.
4. The little corners on the spokes of the wheels collect black soot. When washing the wheels it's hard to clean out the corners. 
tip: I use WD-40. I spray it on the soot and it runs out. I still have to get in there and get it all out tho. Cleaning them are a pain in the a**.
Other than that, I'm deliriously happy with her.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I just knocked off the Dynamic Distortion limiter on the menu function. It is now in the same league as the Monsoon and Bose. Thanks JMvorbeck


Awesome. Makes me feel better actually because I was getting concerned that I was getting old. "If the music's too loud, you're too old"

You guys must have missed my thread on this DDL a couple months ago. Anyway, rock on! :cheers


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> 4. The little corners on the spokes of the wheels collect black soot. When washing the wheels it's hard to clean out the corners.
> tip: I use WD-40. I spray it on the soot and it runs out. I still have to get in there and get it all out tho. Cleaning them are a pain in the a**.
> Other than that, I'm deliriously happy with her.


The best stuff i found for cleaning the wheels is a wheel brush (just a cheap one i found at Wal-mart) that just has a loop of bristles on it that can get the corners of the rims as well as the whole inside, including around the giant front calipers, and i also use the new DuPont wheel cleaner, just spray it on, let it sit a few seconds, hit it with the brush, and they look like new when finished. The DuPont wheel cleaner has no acids in it and is safe for all finishes of aluminum and chrome, it also removes all the residue from the inside of your exhaust tips too. :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> The best stuff i found for cleaning the wheels is a wheel brush (just a cheap one i found at Wal-mart) that just has a loop of bristles on it that can get the corners of the rims as well as the whole inside, including around the giant front calipers, and i also use the new DuPont wheel cleaner, just spray it on, let it sit a few seconds, hit it with the brush, and they look like new when finished. The DuPont wheel cleaner has no acids in it and is safe for all finishes of aluminum and chrome, it also removes all the residue from the inside of your exhaust tips too. :cool


Thanks stalker, I think I'll give it a try! :cheers


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

AggieGTO said:


> I think the GTO unit sounds waaaay better than the Mach 460 that was in the Bullitt I just traded in last week. Just make sure you fool around with all the settings or try some of the radio setup tips in this thread.


I messed with her a little today and finally put in a CD. What a difference it made. The FM is well.... okay. But the CD player sounds superb. Is there anyway to hook up XM or Sirius to this. The only thing I miss from my Mustang is the XM.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

paul e said:


> Wait a sec.. Are we talking about the same color? The car Im calling Cyclone Gray Metallic off the brochure, is what I saw in the showroom. It is decidedly Dark Gray.. No visible blue anywhere near it.. The color that youre describing sounds like what theyre calling Midnight Blue Metallic, and its a blackish blue color... Believe me.. the Cyclone gray Metallic I saw in the showroom matches what the site and the brochure are showing Perfectly as Cyclone Gray Metallic!


I have the Cyclone Grey and it looks different everyday. Most oftern it has blue tint but I believe it is due to picking up the blue in the sky. On cloudy days or night it loooks grey. The dealership floor has florescent lighting, ask to see it outside under a blue sky.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Well so far this is what i dont really like.

No door lock button in the car.
Truck opener is in a retarded location.
No factory support in the radio for Sirius.
Slow moving seats.
A stupid panel fell off under the passenger dash area.


Overall though this is my favorite car I have owned to date. Its the perfect fit for my situation right now. It is nicer than the Camaro SS, it has a backseat to bring the family unlike the Corvette, and the ride and lack of cabin noise are both high points. :cool


----------



## black on black GTO (Aug 24, 2005)

they're speeding up the seats in 06. Also taking away Cyclone grey and Dk Blue metallic.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

black on black GTO said:


> they're speeding up the seats in 06. Also taking away Cyclone grey and Dk Blue metallic.


Cool. That means there is only 1 year for my color.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Question*

How do you put a dead pedal on the 04?

Does the 04 steering wheel telescope?

I have the chance to get a Pulse Red with 2k for $23,300 good price?


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

When Pontiac Called me to congratulate me on the purchase of my GTO they asked me what I liked and disliked about it. Mind you I have an 04.
I told them that I did not like the fact that they sort of threw the 04 together and forgot many key elements like the 05 hood, which I had put on anyway. I told them I did not like the dual exaust on one side. I said to them for the price that they charge for this car the rims should be alot nicer. I went ahead and put on 19's. I also said they GTO should come with HID's. Finally I told the woman that there should be an automatic door lock button somewhere in the car other than having to grab the lever on the door.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

NT91 said:


> How do you put a dead pedal on the 04?
> 
> Does the 04 steering wheel telescope?
> 
> I have the chance to get a Pulse Red with 2k for $23,300 good price?


Do a search on the dead pedal. that topic has been pedaled to death. there are three or four variants on this board alone.

Yes the steering wheel telescopes, and tilts too. dont ask me how to do it since i did it once and have not touched it since.

seems like a fair enough price. i was offered 22500 for mine on trade silver manual 6spd in may with 4k miles.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

No HUD, this is the car that really needs it. My GTP has it but I don't go as fast in it as the Goat.
Slow seats plus even all the way forward a chunky person had a very hard time getting in and out. Not me, my friends wife.
The key cause it's so huge.
The door locks.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

While I agree about the HID's, The door locks, the HUD, the wheels ect ect ect. Keep one thing in mind. Back in the 60's and 70's the GTO was a cheap car with a gigantic engine. NO frills, only thrills. Now today in 2004/05 you are driving a GTO that has more frills than even the most decked out Caddy or Lincoln could have even thought possible from the original GTO era. It still has a behemoth engine, more power than the original and a drivetrain that would have made the GTO crowd of yesteryear weep with its handling and stopping power. You are driving a car with the LS2 lifted perfectly intact from the CURRENT corvette, a T-56 Tremec and a DANA rear end and yet what did you pay for it? I think, styling aside, they did an excellent job in recovering the GTO from mothballs. You guys need to check out the Cadillac CTS-V, it sounds like its more up your alley but you better have your fat checkbook ready because unlike the GTO, you are going to shell out for the toys you are looking for.


----------



## 05GOAT (Nov 11, 2004)

All of the above complaints are on my list too but it still doesn't wipe the smile off of my face every time I get in and drive it. :willy:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Anybody else think the power window lifts are a little on the slow side? Mine are -- especially when putting both up at the same time.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

NT91 said:


> I have the chance to get a Pulse Red with 2k for $23,300 good price?


According to the August issue of HPP, the 04 Pulse Red GTO was supposed to be a 40th anniversary edition GTO, but that never happened. The article says it still has "markings under the seat covers that identify them as 40th anniversary pieces because the GTO embroidery on the seat was done in red and the gauges were backed in silver instead of red".


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

Semper Fi, Marine. Enjoy your ride in good health and well earned freedom.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I think this is the first post of this I wanted to know if anyone has the same problems ive had in my 05 like when im at a stop sign turning right the 1st to 4th gear feature engauges while im turning so i cant see the signal and i end up shifting to 4th then back down to 3rd

I agree with the bad placement of the gas tank causing a loss in trunk space that spoiled my design for my aftermarket stereo system

the other two were the head space when getting in im a big guy 6'4 but ive learned to tilt my head a certain way but after a while I think I woulg get a stiff neck, and the other was I cant even get in the back to clean the rear window


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> I think this is the first post of this I wanted to know if anyone has the same problems ive had in my 05 like when im at a stop sign turning right the 1st to 4th gear feature engauges while im turning so i cant see the signal and i end up shifting to 4th then back down to 3rd
> 
> I agree with the bad placement of the gas tank causing a loss in trunk space that spoiled my design for my aftermarket stereo system
> 
> the other two were the head space when getting in im a big guy 6'4 but ive learned to tilt my head a certain way but after a while I think I woulg get a stiff neck, and the other was I cant even get in the back to clean the rear window


The topic of the 2nd shift skip has been on here many times. IT"S NORMAL. It's the 2nd shift lockout engaging because you aren't going fast enough to shift from 1st to 2nd. It doesn't matter if you turn left, right, or travel a straight line, this feature is designed to keep you from banging 1st to 2nd gear and "wasting gas." I guess if you turn the wheel you won't be able to see the 1~>4 reading. You should be seeing the gear indicator right in the bottom/middle of odometer/tach. Your ears should be as good an indicator as the tach letting you know you don't have enough RPM to make the 1st to 2nd shift. I have found letting the tach reach about 3000 RPM, or shifting at about 18 MPH will allow you to shift normally from 1st to 2nd. If this still annoys you there is a gizmo you can get to bypass the lockout feature. "The Gage Eliminator." It costs in the ballpark of 20-25 clams. This will eliminate that annoying feature. Once you get the hang of the shifting process it shouldn't be a problem, but as I stated there is an alternative.

The trunk space is cramped. The car wasn't designed as a closet. The vet doesn't have space either. My stereo system cranks pretty good for me, but then again, I'm not into music as much as other guys are.

Head space is fine if you are a dwarf. I am 5'10" and my noggin is almost rubbing the ceiling, and I have the seat adjusted as low as I can get it.

Cleaning the window does suck. I let my wife do it. After all isn't that what wives are for? :willy:


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hmm im 5-11 and I am fine as far as head room, I haven't even come close to the ceiling yet. Wonder why that is.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

The speeding ticket I got two days ago. :willy: 

That is the only thing. 

Edit: Oh yeah, and the fact that I have to turn off T/C every time I turn the engine on. Is there a way to make stay T/C off by default?


----------



## Rotten Rat (Aug 17, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Head space is fine if you are a dwarf. I am 5'10" and my noggin is almost rubbing the ceiling, and I have the seat adjusted as low as I can get it.
> 
> Cleaning the window does suck. I let my wife do it. After all isn't that what wives are for? :willy:


Umm, I'm 6'3" and have just enough room to wear a baseball cap. Better have your dealer check your seat!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Rotten Rat said:


> Umm, I'm 6'3" and have just enough room to wear a baseball cap. Better have your dealer check your seat!


Yep all you have to do is lower the seat with the switch on the side!


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Pastapuck said:


> What do you dislike about your GTO?


Strange Topic for a Thread : It's too Fast and very rarely seen in Public ?  

But I quess this thread is popular so ... I'll Say the difficulty in obtaining parts in a timely manner and the slowness of the Seat retractor (maybe upgradable part in 06?) ; and of course the GTO doesn't have that "Gotta Have " attraction... 

The Stereo is great in mine - after Amp Gain and DDL changes.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

fat nick said:


> I messed with her a little today and finally put in a CD. What a difference it made. The FM is well.... okay. But the CD player sounds superb. Is there anyway to hook up XM or Sirius to this. The only thing I miss from my Mustang is the XM.


I know Sirius...and I'm sure XM as well have Plug-Play units..Finding a comfortable place to mount is up to you :cheers ..........As for gripes, Gas pedal assembly replaced and she sure is Thirsty! :seeya:


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

1. Trunk space, rear buckets, and front seats that do not tilt back very far make transporting larger items virtually impossible.

2. Even all the way forward, friends have a difficult time squeezing into the back seat area (though once in the seat there is more than enough room).

3. No hook or holder for the gas cap.

4. Each spoke meets the lip of the rim in a tiny little crevass that requires either a steam cleaner or Q-Tips to get clean. Nothing else can get in there.

5. Lack of direct import/export with HSV, making exclusive Monaro parts virtually impossible to obtain.

6. Mandatory spoiler, roughly $300 shop bill to remove it.

7. Water rests in the honeycomb sections of the grill and rear fascia after a wash, which continuously drip until evaporated.

8. HSV Monaros and GTOs have a fully digital climate control system. Can't understand why these were swapped with archaic knobs on the Pontiacs.

9. Radio is obviously designed for access by Holden (right side drive) owners. Eject, On/off, etc. are located on the far side of the head unit from the driver, which is awkward.


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

The one thing I'm beginning to hate is the dealer service. My goat has been at the dealer now for 4 days... (too bad I missed those spikes in gas prices) 

And I thought this was going to be a quick fix... Well turns out ... Yes... "Parts will have to be shipped from over the pond"... WTF...! :willy:


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

spylab said:


> 1. Trunk space, rear buckets, and front seats that do not tilt back very far make transporting larger items virtually impossible.
> 
> 2. Even all the way forward, friends have a difficult time squeezing into the back seat area (though once in the seat there is more than enough room).
> 
> ...


Hey Spy, on that #4 go to your local auto parts store and get a wheel brush. I got one with a rubberized handle, its about 8 inches long, 4 inches are bristles (black and white in rows) on a lobed center. Turn the brush to the lobe that fits best and a couple flicks of the wrist with some wheel cleaner and getting every spec of dirt off is a 60 second job. No joke, try it.


----------



## the3dwizard (Aug 31, 2005)

spylab said:


> 7. Water rests in the honeycomb sections of the grill and rear fascia after a wash, which continuously drip until evaporated.


I dry my car with my leaf blower. Blows the water out of those places, the mirrors and all the other grooves. I then use a towel to get the little that is left and it barely gets wet :cool


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

the3dwizard said:


> I dry my car with my leaf blower. Blows the water out of those places, the mirrors and all the other grooves. I then use a towel to get the little that is left and it barely gets wet :cool


 :lol: You are Tim Allen.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> :lol: You are Tim Allen.


He didn't say a Binford leaf blower did he????


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

*Door Locks*

The doors can be locked/unlocked while inside the car using the key buttons before or after inserting the key in the ignition switch as long as as the switch is not in the ON position.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> #1 Enter into your DIC menu on the IC (press menu within 5 seconds of key-ON), you will find several menu options in there you can scroll through to adjust everything from your alarm settings to IC function options.
> 
> One of the options in there is for DDL (Dynamic Distorition Limiting) turn it OFF. Exit the menu.
> 
> ...



Just did the above.............WHERE'S THE BASS.............NONE!!!!
Even at +2.......NADA..........but your right its LOUD..... AND unfortunately.... TINNY!!

How much gain..............I am just past half way on the amp.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Gas Tires 'n Oil (Oct 5, 2005)

Am i the only goat owner who is taller than 5 foot 1? I am 6 foot 2 and even at the lowest seat setting, my head would slam into the a-frame above the window if i were to be t-boned or even if i were to lean slightly to the left! Not to mention that a good bump in the road would probably result in my head slamming into the roof of the car--no clearance! 
I am currently talking to a guy who says that he can lower the seats by about two inches. I don't know if that's enough. I was totally planning for this to be a "track car." Now I'm not even sure that a helmeted head would fit into the greenhouse for anyone over 6 feet tall. Has anyone replaced their factory seats with Sparco or Recaro racing seats? 
I used to sell Pontiacs in 04 and never noticed this problem. When the 05's came out, I thought: Same car--more HP, more Torque, hood scoops, true dual, etc...test drive schmest drive! 
I adore my goat, however; had I noticed this seat/clearance problem in advance, I might have gone for an STI or an EVO MR instead...


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> i dont like the slow seat(btw the driver side seems quicker than the other side) the so called 200 watt stereo. and the fact that my wife want let me drive fast when she is in it :willy:


Dude I hear you there I have the same problem but occastional she lets me get the carbo out. :rofl:


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Gas Tires 'n Oil said:


> Am i the only goat owner who is taller than 5 foot 1? I am 6 foot 2 and even at the lowest seat setting, my head would slam into the a-frame above the window if i were to be t-boned or even if i were to lean slightly to the left! Not to mention that a good bump in the road would probably result in my head slamming into the roof of the car--no clearance!
> I am currently talking to a guy who says that he can lower the seats by about two inches. I don't know if that's enough. I was totally planning for this to be a "track car." Now I'm not even sure that a helmeted head would fit into the greenhouse for anyone over 6 feet tall. Has anyone replaced their factory seats with Sparco or Recaro racing seats?
> I used to sell Pontiacs in 04 and never noticed this problem. When the 05's came out, I thought: Same car--more HP, more Torque, hood scoops, true dual, etc...test drive schmest drive!
> I adore my goat, however; had I noticed this seat/clearance problem in advance, I might have gone for an STI or an EVO MR instead...


I'm 6'2" and I have no problem as long as the seat is all the way down and back :cheers


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Turn the gain up on your amp located in the trunk, left side. My stereo guy did mine but anyone can do it themselves. Makes a HUGE difference in the bass and sound in general.


JET


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Love the car, fastest one I have owned....to date

However.

The seats are too slow

The styling was bland ('04) - fixed this with a $550 SAP

Stereo cuts out

glitchy door opening - I come back to the car sometimes when I have locked it, only to find it unlocked? Still a mystery

Needed the extra 50HP in the '04s now can be fixed with a Bobcat kit (421hp) from SLP and because of that, the '05 should have been 450HP - standard seems to be 400HP these days so you have nothing out of the ordinary.

really crap brakes ('04)

Suspension set up is a bit on the soft side

Wider wheels on the rear and 18" all round.

But I LOVE this car believe it or not!!!


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

J.E.T. said:


> Turn the gain up on your amp located in the trunk, left side. My stereo guy did mine but anyone can do it themselves. Makes a HUGE difference in the bass and sound in general.
> 
> 
> JET


But it's the amp thats cutting out!!! If you turn up the gain, won't that put more of a load on the amp and have it cutting out sooner?


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

Gas Tires 'n Oil said:


> Am i the only goat owner who is taller than 5 foot 1? I am 6 foot 2 and even at the lowest seat setting, my head would slam into the a-frame above the window if i were to be t-boned or even if i were to lean slightly to the left! Not to mention that a good bump in the road would probably result in my head slamming into the roof of the car--no clearance!
> I am currently talking to a guy who says that he can lower the seats by about two inches. I don't know if that's enough. I was totally planning for this to be a "track car." Now I'm not even sure that a helmeted head would fit into the greenhouse for anyone over 6 feet tall. Has anyone replaced their factory seats with Sparco or Recaro racing seats?
> I used to sell Pontiacs in 04 and never noticed this problem. When the 05's came out, I thought: Same car--more HP, more Torque, hood scoops, true dual, etc...test drive schmest drive!
> I adore my goat, however; had I noticed this seat/clearance problem in advance, I might have gone for an STI or an EVO MR instead...


I am 6'5" and 310lbs and I don't have this problem.
are you sure your not sitting on your briefcase when you get in the car???
either that or you have a huge old ass

:rofl:


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

May sound silly but I have been listening to XM Satellite radio since 11/03 and I think it's great. Now that I'm trading the Subn for the GTO I learn they dont come with Sat Radio. What is GM thinking........? No heated seats, roof drip mldg doesnt do squat, no heated mirrors for us people in the N.E.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Dunno about any amp "failure". Maybe you should get it checked out by a pro? The stock stereo is OK.........not great, but OK. I'm having my Sirius unit transferred over from my CTS. Cadillac is trying to say all of my Lemon Law claims (transmission failure, two no starts, etc.) are due to the Sirius unit that I had to have installed because the Caddy salesman lied to me and said I had an XM radio. Nice huh?.........


JET


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

asteng88 said:


> I am 6'5" and 310lbs and I don't have this problem.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,/QUOTE]
> 
> Dude......if you're THAT big..........you shouldn't be EVEN able to FIT in your car!!..............


----------



## mnstrundhd (Jul 22, 2005)

I have a clunk coming from my rear end. only have 5000 miles on the goat.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

My only real gripe is that it does not come in a convertible :confused


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

Not much to dislike with the car (except, of course, the bland styling), so I guess the worst part is the immaturity demonstrated by of some of the owners. :confused 
Almost enough to make me give another thought about my upcoming purchase. Almost.

Slow


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

With my buying of a Monaro VZ front clip / bumper assy, I'm finally about to finish fixing my main complaint about this car-- the nasty red Wdgie and Grand Am-like nosepiece-- and am removing all vestiges of nasty Pontiac from the vehicle!

arty:


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Groucho said:


> With my buying of a Monaro VZ front clip / bumper assy, I'm finally about to finish fixing my main complaint about this car-- the nasty red Wdgie and Grand Am-like nosepiece-- and am removing all vestiges of nasty Pontiac from the vehicle!
> 
> arty:


That nose piece looks nice what did that baby cost you :cool


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

I like:
+ The comfortable seats.
+ Uniqueness.

I dislike:
- The steering wheel radio controls. My 2000 Grand Am had illuminated radio and cruse controls on the steering wheel.
- Never enough power!
- Brakes are too small.
- Rear end sways in corners.
- Six speed shifter. I've had better shifters in old pick-up trucks.
- Should have a satellite radio and sunroof option.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

I doubt that they will ever have the XM radio in them due to the fact that they are made in Australia, and they don't have XM there. It's a North American thing only. 

They also don't have Onstar,


----------



## JimO (Oct 6, 2005)

Wicked reflection in windshield from center dash trim.
Key is a PITA.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

JimO said:


> Wicked reflection in windshield from center dash trim.
> Key is a PITA.


funny you mention that, i have a reflection issue with back glass sometimes reflecting speaker grills,, not noticed on front glass however .... i love the key always a coversation piece..


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

smkdu said:


> That nose piece looks nice what did that baby cost you :cool



$850 + shipping from a guy who can't do the conversion due to an impending move... SCORE!


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Man, you guys bitch a lot. LOL. Only joking. :lol:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

- Never enough power!

- Six speed shifter. I've had better shifters in old pick-up trucks.
Are you kidding me?! :willy:


----------



## shrike (Jun 4, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> 1) The Blau-suck stereo system is utterly horrible.
> 
> 2) Aussies must have tiny feet b/c I can only use the dead pedal if my shoes are off.
> 
> ...


you have a dead pedal?


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

Things I would look to improve if I were to be given a chance to work on a "new" GTO (also known as: things I'd like to someday change on my car if possible).

The spacing of the pedals.
The size of the key (smaller, more subtle).
No Spoiler.

I love this car.


----------



## BOSSGTO (Oct 5, 2005)

No flames please  Everything everyone else has said - PLUS>>>

1) Crappy computer and trans tune from the factory. Car feels like a semi-truck until the rpms get up. After that the soft suspension and squishy brakes makes it feel unstable and uncapable. 

2) Auto trans upshifts at 1200rpm under light load and will be in O/D at 30mph. Have to shift it yourself to make the automatic feel even slightly sporty.

3) Only small wheel/tire combos will fit under it. The BMW 330i has fatter meats.

4) Homely profile. The front and rear looks good though.

5) No climate control.

6) The green LCD's on the dash looks like 1980's technology.

Ok I vented. Even with all the dislikes everyone has (including myself) there is still way more to like about this car than to dislike. Especially for the price... that makes all the difference. 

Huge bang for the buck.


----------



## 04PBM/Red M6 (Oct 10, 2005)

Holes in t he trunk lid after spoiler delete, my problems with the dash can be fixed by GTPprix.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

really dislike that there is no door lock button


----------



## danrieke (Oct 12, 2005)

Several minor things, but most serious is seat issue.

1. No manual override on seats to rear passengers can exit before h&ll freezes over, or they burn to death.

2. No manual door locks.

3. 1-4 gear change thingy. Come on, Pontiac!! Grandma isn't buying this car!

4. Rearview mirror needs tricks.

5. Rear view is hampered by high ass-end, rear window deck, and spoiler. 

6. Pedal placement is still amateurish, tho they look nice.

7. $600 for GTO floor mats?? Stupid. That's four times the price of each tire!!

8. No GM Pontiac online club, which would have helped marketing, and us.

9. No OnStar available. Ridiculous. Would have been especially sweet and important for a car that will be driven like this.

10. Lumbar support unreachable without the door open. Just the thing for someone on a long drive across Nevada at night... I'll just crack the door at eighty and adjust this seat...

11. And these forward-reverse seat motors... what the f^ck is that???? Are these NASA foam engineers??

12. Make the dang computer programming easier to access. I mean, check the owner's manual, you have to start the (right hand) ignition while holding down the (right hand) button. Game boy test market teens could have done better than that!

These are all little annoyances. Though the rear seat escape is a potential major lawsuit once enough people burn to death in the back seats trying to escape the car after after a crash. Grim, but true. Then... they'll wake up... and do a recall to retrofit what was OBVIOUSLY wrong in the first place.

Nevertheless, still love my new GOAT!


----------



## 04GoatLS1 (Oct 13, 2005)

what i hate about it i got Ebony and every time i wash it i see every little scrach and where acid rain hit it and ate threw the clear coat its fricken AZ acid rain come on...i hate the sound it make when you drop the cluch in first at a low RPM its sounds like a pop in the rear end...old guys look at me funny when i pull up to a light like its daddys car and whats this kid know about GTO's...gas milage...hard to get in the back set that set takes forever to go forward and back... i hate hate taking it to school im asking for someone to **** with..............well when i comes down to picking up chicks there like GGGGGG TTTTT OOOO whats that????? im like all this money WTF....but now the 350 HP and 385 POUNDS OF TQUR im sold on it....i got the LS1 and i didnt pay for the name like BMW or what not


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

*you can get it*




danrieke said:


> 10. Lumbar support unreachable without the door open. Just the thing for someone on a long drive across Nevada at night... I'll just crack the door at eighty and adjust this seat...


You can reach it. You have to get you elbow up higher, run your arm slightly down the back of the seat and you're in. 

I thought it was un-reachable at first too, but it's really not.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

1. Need to illuminate the steering wheel controls
2. Passanger seats moves front to back verrrrryyy slowwwlllyyy
3. Gas Filler lid is easy to accidentally latch when trying to open

Haven't had my GTO too long, so if that is all I can bitch about, I'm gonna be one happy GTO owner


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Dislikes:

1) Ricer-style windshield washer squirters. Anyone know how to convert them to being wiper mounted?

2) Slow seat speed.

3) Slow window speed.

4) Transmission takes forever to downshift when at WOT.

5) Gas mileage could be better.

6) "Single" dual exhaust

7) I should have waited for an '05. Oh well, I love her anyway.

8) AC does not get cold enough in some parts of Arizona.  

9) No holder for the gas cap, but I love the fact that it is located on the passenger side. Since most cars don't, the lines are shorter for the gas pumps (on base).

10) Tires are too narrow in the rear. Rain + Narrow tires + Traction control off = SCARY!

11) Small trunk.

12) Seats don't go forward enough.


Thats about it. Small list compared to what I love about it.


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Groucho said:


> 1) What YouHolden said :cool , Because this car loves to run hard, it's incredibly difficult to keep your foot out of it. Ergo, gas mileage sucks much a$$.
> 
> 2) Black sooty exhaust residue collecting on tail of car- is called "normal"
> 
> ...


 :agree


----------



## infinitemethod212 (Nov 3, 2005)

1. No heated seats.
2. No navigation.
3. More gauges?
4. No aux. in.
5. Windows barely go up, so slow.


That's about it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

I dislike thinking of things to dislike about my GTO... :willy: arty:


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Only thing I don't like about my GTO is . . . . I don't have it yet ! ! ! ! ! :lol:


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Loubo said:


> Only thing I don't like about my GTO is . . . . I don't have it yet ! ! ! ! ! :lol:


Ditto


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Triple


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok here goes, I am by NO MEANS bitching though....

1) No door lock/unlock button

2) SKIP SHIFT!

3) No autodimming rear-view mirrors w/temp read out

4) Needs better brakes

5) Lighter skid plate

6) No power outlet under stereo (bought a cordless detector)

7) Seats move to slow

8) Surface scratches on paint are unavoidable

9) Wheel hop from IRS

10) No oil pressure gauge

11) Long throw shifter

12) Speed limiter

13) The fact you cant lock the doors if one is open!!!

14) Ram air would be better if functional

15) My right foot is hard on my checkbook!

These are such minor complaints, its still the best car for the price. I wouldnt trade it for anything right now!!! Oh and GIRLS ****ING LOVE IT!


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

big_mike said:


> Triple


:agree 

I'm looking forward to girls loving the interior, every chick i know who's ridden in a vette or camaro always complains about how cheap the interior looks.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

The payments.


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

Funny sizes on stock speakers (makes changing them a nightmare) 
Super "styled" interior (makes speaker placement an all custom affair- cuttting into leather everywhere?)
Tight trunk (gas tank?)
Getting into the back seats is impossible.
Dot matrix coating around windows (tint turned out=OK?)
I love my Goat, but the issues it does have are really annoying.


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

The DOT matrix around the windows was a major concern of the window tinters, it came out excellent tho!


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

Chief - the speakers in the doors and rear side panels are just regular old 6 1/2" - no problem fitting any number of aftermarket brands in there. I stuck some Blaupunkts that were really cheap online in the stock locations, and it sounds a lot better. The rear deck subs are a weird size - 7" I believe.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

It didnt come with 500hp from the factory


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

My biggest problem is trying to transition from a pickup to the Goat as a daily driver. I never had to worry about curbs with the truck... just keep going til the tires hit 

Also the GTO has one of the most beautiful backseat setups I've ever seen in a vehicle of this type. Just too bad that nobody can access them. But then again, I can count on one hand the number of times I've had more then two people in my car over the last 10 years. Carpooling is for the wife's vehicle...


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

the fact that after it eats Mustangs its still hungry!


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I like that I see more new Corvetes than I see new GTO's


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I hate the way the 400hp/tq keeps shoving my bills, wallet, CD jewel, etc underneath the passenger seat!


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

the3dwizard said:


> I dry my car with my leaf blower. Blows the water out of those places, the mirrors and all the other grooves. I then use a towel to get the little that is left and it barely gets wet :cool



Haha- I know this is old, but I thought I was the only one who does this lol..
Joe


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

1. slow moving seats
2. that fact that the alarm goes off if I use my key to unlock the door


----------



## derok1 (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, I am new to the GTO forum, my question has anyone changed there brakes at 14,000 miles the dealer told me that this is common and is not covered under the waranty? I find this hard to believe


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I guess the one thing I dislike is the number of problems with rear end, shifter, etc. I keep reading. Makes me wonder if the rest of the drive train is up to the power of the engine.


----------



## pab13 (Apr 20, 2006)

stock tyres don't leave my signature on the road in a deep black colour


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

What do I dislike?

That i'm on work travel and i can't drive it for nearly two weeks!

Jim


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

There seem to be little room between the front tires and the struts. I would think they would rub!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

NT91 said:


> There seem to be little room between the front tires and the struts. I would think they would rub!




Yep, thats it! I would love to be able to put on tires that are a couple sizes bigger.


That just sucks!


----------



## smokey (May 6, 2006)

I like the look of the car from the front, but from the b-post back it leaves me a little cold.

I don't like how slow the seats are either, and the color qued gauges rub me the wrong way.

Also, like to see a better wheel/tire combo from the factory.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

That: *I DON'T HAVE MINE YET*


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

there is no room for my foot, left of the clutch pedal. I have to slip my foot under the pedal a little to put my foot on the foot rest. But i also have a size 15 foot, so its not all the GTO's fault.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

GOAT06 said:


> there is no room for my foot, left of the clutch pedal. I have to slip my foot under the pedal a little to put my foot on the foot rest. But i also have a size 15 foot, so its not all the GTO's fault.


I've got a size 11.5 and it's the same for me. If I drive barefoot, it's OK.

Looking over this post, I think there's a number of things that: A. are either acceptable omissions in Australia; or B. Evidence of GM's half-ass effort to convert a RH car to LH drive and market it in U.S.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Lack of service @ Pontiac and GM! Car is great


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Interesting comments. The only thing I don't like is parking it closer than ten feet to other vehicles.


----------



## SSTEVEN94 (Dec 29, 2005)

When its cold out the driver and passenger windows always fog and you have to blast the defroster, to make them defog
That is my only problem


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

Its uncanny ability to attract the attention of player hater cops.


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

First, I hate DRLs, but love the fact that pulling one relay solved that problem. Next, I'm 6'4" and the roof is low, but since the low roof makes it look better, I just learned to duck. The front bumper and grilles are straight out of the Hertz lot, but Monaro pieces are on the way. No XM is a bummer, but I bought a portable XM with fm output and that problem is fixed. More HP would be nice, so maggie will be called upon to solve that. On the other hand, not having Onstar plyed a major part in my decision to buy the car. Not only is it stupidly expensive after the first year, but I don't need an electronic nanny. Do you really want GM observing your driving habits and tracking your movements? How about "Oh, you missed a payment, so we'll just shut it off?" Is that a happy thought? OBDII is enough of an intrusion into our lives. Onstar is an insult. I know, I'm weird and paranoid. No, actually, I value my freedom and resent losing any part of it. And, I don't like TSA either.......


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

1. Transmission sometimes not shifting into certain gears at a dead stop (ie first, reverse) without aggrivation

2. horrible 17" wheels, they make minivans with better wheels than these. oem 18s are better

3. Weird Noise i hear when in 1st at low speed and push the clutch in, feels like the whole trannys falling apart, i get weird looks from passangers like "what the hell did you just do?" (mainly in parking lots and such) 

4.the fact that i cant control the subwoofers only when turning up the bass, i can actualy get the speakers sounding good when i turn the bass on -5, now if i could only turn JUST the subwoofers up, she would sound pretty damm good stock.

5. No door lock button, doesnt bug me at all, but still the point.

6. door lock/unlock buttons on key seem to be a pain in the ass to get to respond sometimes, on both sets of keys. (anyone else notice this???)

7. the fact that i never want to stop driveing, therefore, i burn 3 tanks a week at 50$ a tank. to drive in really big circles hehe (also only owned the car for a week but still)

8.no temp guage, compass, or adjustable pedals, short people have to sit too close to the wheel to get the clutch all the way in.


----------



## Mickey21 (Jun 18, 2006)

" 5. No door lock button, doesnt bug me at all, but still the point."

What about the button on the center console that unlocks and locks the door? Is this not on your GTO? Is it missing on previous years?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

The 06's have it, the others don't. I personally don't know what the issue is, just lift the lock button manually, but then again, some people will watch the same channel all day if they can't find the remote also lol... I have had other cars in the past with no door lock button other than the knobs and I never even gave it a second thought. Oh well.
Joe


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

kerno said:


> OBDII is enough of an intrusion into our lives. Onstar is an insult. I know, I'm weird and paranoid. No, actually, I value my freedom and resent losing any part of it.


:agree Hear ya loud and clear, brother!


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

The door lock button doesn't annoy me...it confuses my passenger. When we shut the car off and put it in park they automatically unlock. When I just stop to let someone else they're trying to pull then damn latch of the door! Its like people forgot about manual doorlocks or something. Of the people who complain about heated seats....this is an AUSTRALIAN car...they don't need heated seats over there, and so what they forgot the dead pedal when they switched the dash over. These are little eccentricies I'll gladly accept to own a truly unique sports car that is still head and shoulders above 90% of any american brand car out there in terms of quality. One thing that does bother me about it is how much of a pain in the ass it is to get in and out of the seats for back passengers...other than that alot of the common complaints I hear about the car I have yet to experience...so maybe I'm lucky? I've been lucky w/ vehicles in general. I had a CBR600 that was more or less a Jap model in terms of emissions and ran ultra rich so I gained 5 HP ading an exhaust and didn't need a piggy back computer to even out the air/fuel mixture, and I had a ford ranger 4 cylinder auto that took 159,000 miles w/o one single issue...the only way it died was that it had a nasty run in with a brick wall:cool


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Will someone kill this thread. Its 309 days old, and way beyond its life expectancy.


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

mumrah said:


> #1 the window lets rain in when cracked and windshield washing fluid. I hate having to put the windows up to wash my windshield.
> 
> #2 the stereo head unit is adequate but lacks features that almost every new car now has like the info about songs telling the name and artist.
> 
> ...



Be careful with the Aftermarket Sunroofs... I have heard there are reinforcing beams in the roof that help prevent the car's frame from twisting under the torque of the engine and under performance driving maneuvers. This is the main reason the sunroof is not a feature  

Just my research... I would LOVE to have one too!


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Sporaclic said:


> 6. door lock/unlock buttons on key seem to be a pain in the ass to get to respond sometimes, on both sets of keys. (anyone else notice this???)


I have the same exact problem!! Twice i have stood outside my car for 10 minutes trying to get the buttons to work.......yes I know I can use the stupid key to get in, but why wont the DAMN buttons work?


----------



## GTO_Gregory (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a way to add the button on the center console that unlocks and locks the door? I have a 2004 and sure would like to add it. Making the doors lock and unlock automatically like on the automatic sure would be cool. Add a nice sun roof and satellite radio and I'd be gellin!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is the door lock kit.

http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-door-lock.php


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*What do I dislike?*

Nothing.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

raven1124 said:


> Here is the door lock kit.
> 
> http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/gto-door-lock.php


Damn, too bad that's a momentary switch- it would make a nice stealth nitrous button!! I have been looking for something that would fit there for that. Oh well.
Joe


----------



## rickbrick (Jul 6, 2006)

*I like every darn thing about my GTO!!*

I think my GTO is an awesome car! I only have one complaint when I am driving it: How do I get this GRIN off my face??!!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Does the 2005 have heated mirrows?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

1. bought my brand new '06 A4 with the bad struts, had it a little over 3 months before they went out, was in the shop for 10 long days.
2. the steering wheel doesn't come down far enough, i'm 6'4" with 3 mile long arms and i still feel like my arms up in the air, i feel for the short guys.
3. the passenger side window mysteriously screwed up in the middle of a 3-state wide storm on my way from alabama to illinois. window would go 1/8th to 1/4 of an inch all the way to the top, and then it would just stop, like it thought it was all the way up. soaked the inside, my girlfriend, her daughter, was a bad deal, then it mysteriously fixed itself, so when i took it to the dealership they wouldn't touch it because they "couldn't replicate the problem".
4. a month after i bought the car i got this annoying and loud vibration/interior plastic-on-plastic sound that is temperature sensitive coming from the front passenger side area but can't tell exactly where it's coming from, not the glove box, but maybe inside the glove box or where the top dash meets the door. dealership can't look at it without me leaving it there a day or two because they are so swamped and i can't do that because it is my only car and they don't give out loners for stuff like that.
5. one of my OEM 18" bridgestone potenzas doesn't hold air anymore when it's cold out. pressure falls from 33 to 17. took it to the firestone dealer and they said the tire is fine. i think i might have cracked the rim or something hitting a pothole or what not with those damn junk zero cushioning struts but i can't prove that and haven't bothered with the dealership (yet).
Is an all around awesome car, but i have had and still am having, bad luck with it.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

*>>a month after i bought the car i got this annoying and loud vibration/interior plastic-on-plastic<<*
Had this same issue, but I had to find it for the dealer. It’s the screen under the cowl. At first, I thought it was behind the radio, then glove box, then vent, then something under the hood. It would come and go and drive me nuts. Have them remove the plastic cowl trim and replace the screen, you’ll be good.


*>>the passenger side window mysteriously screwed up<<*
The window stop is loose. This is bad because even if it’s going all the way up it may be trying to go up too far. This will put additional stress on the mechanism and door, leading to other issues. Have them check this while getting the cowl screen replaced.

Don’t take NO from the dealer when you know something is wrong. Dealers hate doing warranty work because they only brake even on labor.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

The only thing I positivly don't like about the car (this may have been said due to the 18 page thread), is the ability of the blau punk to play burned CD's. And as for the car being thrown together in 04, They piggybacked on the Grand prix body for crash testing and could not put hood scoops on. And the so called "bland styling" is not a defect in the car, it's your opinion. I for one am glad is isn't as bulky as a charger, or a queer as a mustang. It's slippery design is why it goes one hundred and sixty miles per hour.


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

the olny thing i dont like is the placements of the cupholder, I havea M6 and when you have a large drink in there it is a pita to shift with out hitting the cups that are there.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

The ashtray and shifter. I would have rather had gauges and a rip shifter. O and why in the hell is the gas tank in the trunk? I thought that was for Nitrous and batteries. :willy:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> The ashtray and shifter. I would have rather had gauges and a rip shifter. O and why in the hell is the gas tank in the trunk? I thought that was for Nitrous and batteries. :willy:


The gas tank in the trunk was also to comply with some safety code. And to atain the propper weight ratio.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

So, after driving my 2006 for 5 months, the only complaint I have is the sunvisors. I hate the clip in place type as used on Fords, Euro cars, etc. I don't like that it doesn't seem to stay in the position I put it in, if I put it anywhere between straight down and against the windshield, it'll creep up toward the windshield. I prefer the clipless type as used on other GM cars.

Other than that, I love it!


----------



## mjdxtreme (Oct 21, 2006)

pickinfights said:


> The only thing I positivly don't like about the car (this may have been said due to the 18 page thread), is the ability of the blau punk to play burned CD's. And as for the car being thrown together in 04, They piggybacked on the Grand prix body for crash testing and could not put hood scoops on. And the so called "bland styling" is not a defect in the car, it's your opinion. I for one am glad is isn't as bulky as a charger, or a queer as a mustang. It's slippery design is why it goes one hundred and sixty miles per hour.


I am able to paly burned CD in my cd player, not sure why you are not able


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the fact that she sits thru the winters
the wheel hop issue

i used to dislike the lack of respect but i've found that's changed. enough people have had their ass handed to them by GTOs that i never get challenged anymore. before i put her into hibernation i had a Saleen back off on me last week


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

:confused Some burned CD's are worse than others.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Not enough room between the clutch pedal and the sidewall. My foot gets caught everytime. (Go ahead, be jealous)


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

JWCACE said:


> I have to keep the stereo on the max (63) to enjoy music like I like it...especially with the windows down. Hey...I'm an old classic rock guy...by no means do I like it as loud as the kids do today....but it just doesn't rock like it should.


mine only goes up to 57 the only thing i dislike is not driving it.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

GRR_RRR said:


> Not enough room between the clutch pedal and the sidewall. My foot gets caught everytime. (Go ahead, be jealous)



In relation to the inuendo.:lol: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iJNCycnZIJc


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If mine were a daily driver, I'd probably have a few minor complaints in line with some that have been mentioned. As a weekend toy, it is absolutely perfect. I agree with the thought that it should have been offered 'spoiler free' as an option.


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

Heres my take: every car has its little issues. This car, nothing major... sure, there's a few things: water chanel doesn't help in keeping water from getting in even w/ windows just CRACKED, lumbar adj., and so forth.

I could honestly car less about the audio. I don't use it enough now to warrant complaining. Something I can't say I didn't worry about in my last two cars. But the V8 has me addicted, and I find myself turning the radio off whenever there isn't a really good song on just to listen to the V8 music. How many 21 year olds do THAT? :cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mjdxtreme said:


> I am able to paly burned CD in my cd player, not sure why you are not able



*
Every CD I listen to in my car is burned. My player plays mp3's and everything else I have recorded. No issues. The sound coming from it is pre-recorded quality. *


----------



## DKR_GTO (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't dislike much, cause I knew what I was getting into when I got it. (Fuel economy, trunk space etc.) But the only thing I really have to complain about is, I bang my head on the Door pillars constantly! Driving down the road, see a honey walking by, turn your head to look at her and "CLUNK!", and I'm not tall either, I'm 5'10"! other than that, Life is Good!:cheers


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

mjdxtreme said:


> I am able to paly burned CD in my cd player, not sure why you are not able


I think it depends on the brand of CD-R, my Memorex CD-Rs played fine.

I've found that CD-RWs don't play - at least not Memorex or Fuji.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

Many problems with it, dealing with GM trying to get help made my decision to sell it pretty easy, they dont help you or stand behind problems.


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going on one year with my back/black 06 m6. The only issue I have had is the shifter rattle problem. My dealer took care of that for me. This is one awesome car period.


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

I hate the fact that I had to settle for just one.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

i hate the fact that its in the city, but i still dont have it yet....a graduation present that cant be received till the day of graduation.....gotta love the mothers power....


----------



## rnoswal (Dec 2, 2007)

I hate the stock rims! I hate that we have to fight so much to put a nice 10 inch tire under that rear, a nice drag slick. I hate the fact that the back seats are so hard to get in and out of. The trunk should have been larger, but thanks to the good ol USA regulations they had to stand the gas tank up and cut a third out of the trunk. The fact that the front tire is so damn close to the strut. It should never have had so much offset for these rims, they should have been centered at least.

I hate that Pontiac is being dropped from the GM line, but they are going to keep the Chevy and GMC truck lines!!!! I am sure there is more redundancy than that.

But I love not seeing another GTO every time I turn my head on the road, the price we paid I guess for anonimity. RIP Pontiac!

Russ


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

If I had paid full fair for one I would probably have a lot more complaints. 

The one thing I just cannot stand is not having a button to pop the passenger side door lock from the divers seat. That just really pisses me off! 

That, and the slow ass power seats! 

But that is it, the rest is all true love!


----------



## SikNastGOAT (Apr 30, 2009)

I love EVERYTHING! 400hp 400tq stock! Whats not to love!?!?! LS2 sounds sick nasty!


----------



## AndreaH (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate that there is no power door lock switch and the stereo. Why would you put a nice stereo in a car and then limit the volume?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

AndreaH said:


> I hate that there is no power door lock switch and the stereo. Why would you put a nice stereo in a car and then limit the volume?


Do you have the settings tuned in? Did you go in the trunk and turn the amp up from the mid range factory setting?


----------



## goatcrazy88 (Dec 12, 2008)

its not *slow* enough. One more ticket and i could get a liscense suspension.:willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Gas mileage!


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Do you have the settings tuned in? Did you go in the trunk and turn the amp up from the mid range factory setting?



More information please! I just pulled the tank cover off but couldn't see the amp... 
Thanks!

Nevermind I found it!

#1,Open the trunk. 
# 2 ,Unclip the carpet cover on the drivers side wheel well
# 3 ,under the cover you will see a small box about the size of a pack of smokes. 
# 4, on the box you will see a small dial. With your radio on. Turn the dial slowly and just a little at a time. Play with it till you get the sound you are looking for.
It works best if you sit in the car with the radio on while someone else turns the dial so you can hear the difference better

Thanks Lowet!

Ahhhh, that's better! 

AndreaH, make sure your audio distortion limiter is off as well. You'll find that in the mode setup that you can access when you first turn your key. That was about 80% of my problem!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

REX said:


> More information please! I just pulled the tank cover off but couldn't see the amp...
> Thanks!
> 
> Nevermind I found it!
> ...


I guess I should have elaborated on how to adjust it. 
There is a post IN PICTURES on this forum (check the archives) on where its located and how to get to it. 

Regarding settings:

*Dynamic Distortion Limiting (DDL)*
The radio has a feature that limits the amount of
amplifier distortion that you can hear. When this feature
is turned on, it continuously monitors the quality of
the signal to the speakers. When the signal distortion
exceeds the preset limits the radio will automatically limit
or reduce the volume until the distortion is minimized.
Under some circumstances, distortion may be heard for
a very short period of time until the system has taken
the necessary steps to limit it.
The speakers may go off when the volume level is set
at a high or full volume for a long period of time in order
to protect the amplifier from overheating. When the
amplifier cools down, the radio will reset and you will
again hear sound through the speakers.
The main source of distortion in music is the low
frequency bass caused by drums or large instruments.
Music that features very strong bass may trigger the
distortion limiting system and the system will then
reduce the volume to minimize the distortion. Increasing
the bass control or the EQ boost may also result in a
reduced volume level due to the emphasized bass. See
“Setting the Tone (Bass/Treble)” previously in this
section. The DDL can be turned off so that the radio will
deliver a higher volume level, but distortion will also
be increased.
See “Options Menu Adjustment” later in this section to
adjust DDL.
-------------------------------

EQ (Equalization): Press this button to select
customized equalization settings designed for rock, pop,
jazz, classical, and vocal.
To turn equalization off, press this button until EQ OFF
appears on the display.
To give an equalization setting a boost, push the
AUDIO knob once while in any equalization setting.
BOOST will appear on the display. Turn the AUDIO
knob to select one of the available boost levels. Different
levels of boost can be set for each of the equalization
settings.
-------------------------------------------------------

Adjusting the stereo properly will yield a much better quality sound. You will have to tinker with the settings to your liking. Even still, some don't like this stereo and unloaded it. For me, the stereo is fine. IF adjusted correctly.


----------



## AndreaH (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the DDL on now, otherwise the radio turns off. Will check the amp setting today and see if that works. Thanks!


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

They didn't make an artic white one..... the z06 has it, why can't the gto?


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The weak springs causing inside tire wear.
I wish the hood scoops were functional.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

The weak rear springs, I cant get the steering wheel where i want it, my keyfob only works from about 15ft away, 2nd gear is too close to first, the car will NOT do a donut or slide sideways (just the inside tire spins), black is aweful to keep clean, I hate worrying about where i park it and who will touch it or scratch it, the key is HUGE, you have to take the key out or the radio will stay on, no trunk space, losing a ton of power when it gets warmed up, huge rear wing, paint coming off my rear lower valence, too heavy should be about 3400lbs, rubbery shift handle, glue on my dash from previous owners GPS, no MP3 hookup, I wish the A and B trip both had separate AVG fuel economy, why am i forced to use the key fob to lock the doors, why cant I lock the doors when they are open with the switch in the car when i get out. 

Dont get me wrong I love the car, and I love the gas mileage, Im taking care of the things that can be fixed. Thank god for WARRANTY, as long as GM is still around anyways.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06goatm6 said:


> The weak rear springs, *I cant get the steering wheel where i want it, *my keyfob only works from about 15ft away, 2nd gear is too close to first, the car will NOT do a donut or slide sideways (just the inside tire spins), black is aweful to keep clean, I hate worrying about where i park it and who will touch it or scratch it, the key is HUGE, you have to take the key out or the radio will stay on, no trunk space, losing a ton of power when it gets warmed up, huge rear wing, paint coming off my rear lower valence, too heavy should be about 3400lbs, rubbery shift handle, glue on my dash from previous owners GPS, no MP3 hookup, I wish the A and B trip both had separate AVG fuel economy, why am i forced to use the key fob to lock the doors, why cant I lock the doors when they are open with the switch in the car when i get out.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I love the car, and I love the gas mileage, Im taking care of the things that can be fixed. Thank god for WARRANTY, as long as GM is still around anyways.


Regarding the steering wheel: I am a fanatic on the steering wheel being properly aligned, if its even a little off it drives me crazy. 

The steering wheel can only be properly aligned by having the front end aligned (not necessarily a full front end alignment, but adjusting the rear toe to the proper thrust angle to the cars center line while making sure the steering wheel is exactly the way you want it.) There are no splines on the steering wheel to slide it on and off. You could use tape to mark the wheel before removing then aligning the marks to reinstall but that may not always work.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Purchased my 05 Y.J GTO in January 05. No complaints except for those ugly as sin cheap F.R.Cs


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Im sorry, I didnt mean it wasnt straight, I meant that it always feels like its too high, or too far away, (Tilt and Telescope)


----------



## Sinerate (Apr 29, 2009)

The fact I have to hit the fuel door button three times to get it to open.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Regarding the steering wheel: I am a fanatic on the steering wheel being properly aligned, if its even a little off it drives me crazy.
> 
> The steering wheel can only be properly aligned by having the front end aligned (not necessarily a full front end alignment, but adjusting the rear toe to the proper thrust angle to the cars center line while making sure the steering wheel is exactly the way you want it.) There are no splines on the steering wheel to slide it on and off. You could use tape to mark the wheel before removing then aligning the marks to reinstall but that may not always work.


have you noticed then that the steering wheel is in crooked?


----------



## Skrub (Jan 10, 2009)

The front of the GTO. Looks too much like the Grand Prix


----------



## Sinerate (Apr 29, 2009)

Skrub said:


> The front of the GTO. Looks too much like the Grand Prix


Thats one thing I like about it.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

The Suckspension


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I only get to drive it once a week!!! And the fact that Maryland has been under the grips of an extremely rainy season, whenever I get a chance to drive, the sky opens up


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Not enough real car guys to appreciate my ride as I do. 

That's my only prevalent complaint.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> have you noticed then that the steering wheel is in crooked?


Nope mine is aligned fine. Sometimes I am in crooked. :willy:


----------



## ibanezgio4s (Sep 10, 2009)

the fact that there is no AUX port for my ipod.... thats about it so far


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

How long it takes dealers to get parts in and GM service. IE leather seats sitching cracked in the rear of my g/fs. Took them 6 months to get it in, then they installed it and it looks like crap. Foam in the seat isn't filling out into the new leather covers.

M6 shifter sucks. To far of a throw.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

I really only had three gripes about my GTO...

1. Stock shifter on an M6 sucks.

2. The 1 to 4 skip shift was annoying.

3. The rear tires seem to wear out too fast. 

I've taken care of the first two with the GMM shifter and skip shift eliminator. Now if I could only find that driver mod to make the rear tires last longer. I don't think that's possible though.


----------



## Matt_The_Myth (Sep 16, 2009)

Only a few minor gripes...
1) Wish I would've gone with the M6...I regret it everyday, but still love the car.
2) No aux input for the Blau system...most 06's+ have one in the decks these days, cmon!

Other than that, I love the car. My dream machine, and I own one. I do enjoy smoking Mustang GT's everyday, silly ponies.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I always had a love/hate relationship with the styling. I was always on the defense with others. 
Wears thin after a while. 
Now that I sold the GTO, I can honestly say that I don't miss it as much as I thought I would. I'm Still a GM guy, so down the road I will keep an eye out for a TA again.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It gets dirty too fast.


----------



## 7e72004 (Sep 16, 2009)

I hate the fact that my GTO is not running yet


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Touchy with my mistress but who isn't*

What high maintenance woman doesn't have her quirks LOL. Yeah, I don't like the dead spot on the auto, thats bout it, love my car to death. Also, I only use the windshelid washer unless I absolutely have to, can't stand the side streaks left over LOL. Always use a soft cloth, glass cleaner everyday, stay cool, stay GTO


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

WHAT DO I DISLIKE { HATE } ABOUT MY GTO.

Could use a little more traction when on the gas @ hiway speedsarty:


----------



## GbaaaTbaaaO (Sep 21, 2009)

I dislike paying for tires, also right now not loving the fact that it is raining everyday in Florida


----------



## Choate51 (Sep 16, 2009)

It was raining last night and I found out what it's like to be at the bottom of Niagra Falls. Other than that I love 'er.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

LIKE: 
* I have the 2006, so I'm not sure if the stock stereo is different than other years. But, in general I think it's pretty good. I've never had a problem with the cd changer. One thing that worked for me is to not use the preset equalizer settings like Jazz, Rock, etc. I just set treble and bass manually and it sounds so much better. I'd prefer a standard equalizer to those presets.
* Darn smooth ride for a muscle car.
* I thought about a mustang when I was looking because I have always liked that body style and I did like it better than the gto. I had recalled test driving one at a dealer a few years prior and it felt like a rattle-trap. I don't know about the newer models. Anyway, point is; that after sooo many mustangs are now on the road, I'm kind of desensitized to that look and I now appreciate the more unique look of the gto. I did however replace the stock grill with the more old-style grill since the stock one makes it look like a Grand Am. 
* The throaty sound, but not too loud. 
* Good gas mileage when I'm not stomping on it.
* It's the last one.

DISLIKE:
* The leather upholstery coming apart after three years 
* The black plastic trim on the roof and around the windows has some kind of mold or something on it that won't come off. I don't know if it's mold, or pine sap, or a bad reaction from my detailer's cleaning stuff. But, I'll have to replace those some day. 
* Shifter. And, I especially hate 3rd gear at high revs. It's strange, but the higher the revs, the harder it is to get right into 3rd. I've also spazzed out a couple times and gone from 2nd in high revs to 1st, but luckily I wasn't popping the clutch too fast so was able to back off quickly. Interesting little sideways scoot the back end does. 
* The gas mileage indicator stopped working.
* It's kinda, sorta, not really a real GTO....but I knew that when buying it.
* If I try to rocket with the clutch, the clutch turns into mush, the clutch petal stays stuck and spongy toward the floor for a minute and I smell a burning smell. I used to be able to do that with other cars. I guess there's just too much motor and too little clutch in this car.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jeffgtols2 said:


> I did however replace the stock grill with the more old-style grill since the stock one makes it look like a Grand Am.


Actually, the SAP grilles make it look more like a fifth-gen Grand Am than the standard grilles...


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah the fat little fella needs to go on a diet so it can take off faster


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Price of certain parts is high for no good reason.


----------



## taz4141 (Nov 6, 2006)

YouHolden? said:


> I dislike the temptation to drive fast everywhere I go, to leave it in low gear...and to race other cars...I got 12 miles to the gallon on my last tank driving around raleigh!
> 
> On second thought...i love it


i hate that fact that his car looks like mine...lol just kidden...i hate.I hate.I hate. NOTHING...


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Price of ALL parts is high for no good reason.


Fixed.


My list is just

- the paint job is iffy at best. The front looks sandblasted with less than 20,000 miles on it and I don't follow cars close at all. The rear quarter looks like they ran out of paint on the drivers side, I can just about see the primer through the paint

- problems that a new car shouldn't have like the rear springs sagging


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

My gripes are mostly minor.

I don't like the fact that this car didn't come with GPS. All cars should have them. I don't like having to haul out a Garmin every time I want to know where I'm going. 

No side impact airbags. It should have them. Safety shouldn't be optional, or non-existent in this case. 

MP3 plug in the stereo. The iPod had been around for several years by the time this car came around. I don't like the fact that I'm probably going to have to ditch the stock stereo in order to use my iPod in my car.

There should be a door lock/unlock switch. It's not rocket science. If a freakin' Corolla has one, we should too. It's kind of dopey to "sort of" have power locks.

The face on this car can be ten times meaner than it is. With a muscle car comes attitude. If you look at the Challenger, there's definite appeal there because the car looks like it's got something on its mind. Like it's going to hurt you. Badly. The GTO doesn't have much of that. It's too much like a Grand Am. Grand Ams suck. The face on this car has grown on me, but it can definitely be improved. 

This car should have gauges. Not just gas/temp. It needs gauges because it's a muscle car. It should have more of a cockpit. 

The green lcd readout on the dash is lame. It looks like an old, portable Tetris screen.

I can see NOTHING out the back of this thing. The problem is most likely compounded by the fact that there is very dark tint on the back window. If I do a head check while on the freeway, I have to move around while I'm looking and that's kind of dicey. You can't do it quickly. By the time you're turned back around there could be something stopped in front of you. 

That said, this is the coolest, most powerful car I have ever had. Actually, I don't like calling it a car. It's more like an F-18. No. It's more than an F-18. You can't get an F-18 through the drive thru.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with the should've had been able to play mp3 disk and a Ipod plug in.

I have an 06 so it does have a lock/unlock switch in the middle console.

Yes I also think it should've had more gauges.

Also I don't like the green at all, should've been anything else but green.

The only thing about not seeing out the back is when I'm parking, beyond that I don't really car whats behide me. That's where most ppl end up anyway... :lol:

But I have to disagree very much with Grand Am sucks, I also have a Grand Am 1998 and it's been my daily driver for all those years with no trouble at all. 80,200 miles on her and still going strong. the only thing that went wrong with the car is at about 67,000 I had to replace the driver windows guides. The only thing this car doesn't suck is gas, that's for the GTO to do...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm with you, Bro. 

The first one I ever encountered was one of these in 1986:










Mother-of-God that was a pile of sht. My girlfriend's dad had one and when it broke down for the 9,000,000,000,000,000th time on a trip to the river, it was the first time I had ever seen a grown man cry. And he was a cop. 

Then, a guy I knew had one of these. 










Molding fell off the door, the windows stopped working, the heater core gave out, the transmission failed, the engine developed a knock...you name it. I'm sure there are good specimens of that car out there. I think maybe half of them were competently built, and the other half were assembled by drunken Yugoslavian monkeys, on a Friday at 5:00 pm...in the dark. 

Congrats on getting a good one. :cheers Just change the oil and she'll take care of you.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Nomad said:


> It's too much like a Grand Am.














Nomad said:


> Grand Ams suck.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Gas lid on wrong side...Should have done better job on the gauges. But the great performance out weighs EVERY THING


----------



## Brittani's_Impulse (Nov 20, 2009)

1. The Stereo won't play an MP3 Disc/ no IPOD hook up.

2. Lack of superchargers on the seat motors...LOL


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

> 1. The Stereo won't play an MP3 Disc/ no IPOD hook up.


I am so doing this mod...right after I pay for Christmas. 

Check it:


----------



## JIMTINT (Nov 18, 2009)

Nomad said:


> I am so doing this mod...right after I pay for Christmas.
> 
> Check it:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zkwF6ZBx6g


Nice but you taste in music.....not so good


----------



## DirtyJgTo (Sep 6, 2009)

wheelhop.....


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

After 118,000 miles, nothing. It is still an awesome car. For the first time in over 40 years of car buying, I am going to keep this one!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

> Nice but you taste in music.....not so good


Haven't done the mod yet. That's someone else's stereo iPod setup.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Front suspension is my only real complaint, well the suspension in general isnt that phenoiminal. Clunk noise on small to medium bumps and rough roads. Flipped the springs,changed the end links but passenger side still making noise. Im figuring its got to be a strut/mount problem since there no strut rub or body contact. Annoying in a car with only 30,000 miles.


----------



## GTOFEVR (Jan 16, 2007)

i dont like that it is equipped with traction control and that it has the 1-4 gear lockout. Both very annoying. Other than that, i love my gto.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i dont like how i have to take off the skid plate everytime i change the oil, and i wish it was a 5 speed auto.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

^^^Slp skid plate will fix that.


----------



## 04Torrid350 (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish it had longer doors,faster moving seats and the windows were pillarless, and also when I install new head lights and grilles that I don't have to take off the fron bumper every time! Other than that...great car and attracts lotsve attn-especially from other gto's cuz it came w a sunroof.


----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

The seat could be a bit lower for me. Rain coming in when the window is cracked. Rear visibility is terrible. All these things aside, this is the best car I've ever owned...


----------

